# Potty Pad Brands?



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,

With Daphne being 14, I've been out of the potty pad scene a long time. 

Does anyone have recommendations for a brand or store I should consider that has an economical price but still good quality? SAMs Club? Amazon?

(Unfortunately, we don't have Publix here). 

Thanks!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We were using the Arm and Hammer pee pads (after trying a few other pads without any success) until Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) showed me this and wow it is the best pee pad we have ever tried, I won't be buying any other brand. It is super absorbent! 

*[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FD0AG6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1]Amazon.com: NorthShore Premium Green Super-Absorbent Underpads, Regular Size 28 x 30, Case/100: Health & Personal Care[/ame]*


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

I've only tried two brands--the Petco brand and Four Paws' Wee-Wee Pads. I really like the Wee-Wee Pads. The quality, absorbency, and price is far superior to that of the generic Petco brand.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Four-Wee-Wee-Puppy-Housebreaking-100-Pack/dp/B002S47PDQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1394467201&sr=1-1&keywords=wee+wee+pad]Amazon.com: Four Paws Wee-Wee Puppy Housebreaking Pads, 100-Pack Bag: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I've tried several brands, but Petsense has the best pads so far. They have 5 layers and are very absorbent. I think they are around $38 for 100.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I get 100 for about $16 from Costco name brand Absorbz, love them and the price. I tried some from Sams that were ok, but prefer Costco.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the underpads from Sams


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A short while ago someone on here recommended valuepetsupplies.com. They were significantly less per pad that the ones I had been using, so I tried them. I guess I am spoiled by the absorbency of the ones I have been getting from Fosters & Smith because the ones from valuepetsupplies.com were awful. 

The ones from Foster & smith were about two inches bigger in each direction, so they fit better in the holder, and about four times thicker and more absorbent. They might be more expensive per pad, but I use fewer pads so in the long run the cost is probably about the same.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I got the pads from valuepetsupplies.com and what a waste that was. So bad. We still have the box in the garage and it is basically useless. What I love on the ones Stacy recommended (NorthShore Premium Green Super-Absorbent Underpads,) is that it fits on the UgoDog and it is super absorbent. I used to change pads mornings and evenings and now one pad last 2 days or more (we have 2 dogs and 2 UgoDogs). Plus I leave one extra pad without the UgoDog for Benjamin and he never gets his paws wet.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations, everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

The "bullseye" pads being advertised on television are nothing special...$12.99 for a smallish package and haven't noticed any difference in location of deposits...


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I also use the Petco brand or Four Paws - they are the best so far. \I did not know that Costco sells them I will have to look into those


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I found the best price for Four Paws Wee Wee pads is at Chewy.com I purchased 2 boxes of 150 for $59.98 total and got free shipping. I use 2 per day so that works out to just 20 cents apiece.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I actually use a washable one. Pish Pads that my breeder recommended. It works well for us. The disposable ones, Boo just likes to shred.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

If you look around in your local thrift stores, sometimes they sell underpads for people in the health and beauty section for very cheap prices. I've seen bags of them for $2 each, with 16-18 pads per bag.


----------

